# Suggestions for surf fishing spots



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

thinking about going surf fishing this afternoon. haven't been out too much lately as I have been really busy with flight school. anyone got any suggestions. I'm just looking to catch some fish...would love to hook a pomp (probably going to be hard this time of year) or a red. my location is in Pace, but willing to drive. thanks in advance, 



Dave


----------



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

I've had success fishing off pcola beachacross from portofino. I go about 300 yards past portofino and park in the sand on the right side of the road. It's about a100 yard walk and there normally isnt too many swimmers and surfers - it's a good spot to start surf fishing.


----------

